# Possible Food Anxiety?



## kimma43 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello! About a year ago my husband and I adopted a 3-4 year old golden for the rescue we belong to. We do not know any background information on him, just that he was sold on craigs list.

In the past month he has become very anxious about food and I would call it a tad aggressive. We feed him twice a day. When he sees us preparing his food, he fixates on it until it is in the dish. He has drool coming down both sides of his mouth. Then eats his food so fast that he is visibly uncomfortable afterward. We then tried to make him wait to eat: until we put the food in the dish and give him a command to go to the food. He literally shakes because he is so desperate to get to the dish to eat! He has also started to beg when my husband and I are eating and has begun to counter surf. All of these things started at once. He scarf’s treats down so fast, that my poor other golden is fearful he is going to lose his snack that he can't settle down and enjoy his treat. I have to separate the two dogs because one is slower eating treats than the other and will get his stolen.

I can't think of anything we did to all of the sudden create this behavior. He has always been a fast eater, but the shaking and almost having my hand bit off when I give him a treat is new. 

Any ideas on what might be going on? Or how I can help him overcome, that he is not going to miss a meal?

Thanks!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My Tucker is like that with food too. Drooler, very excited. I had him checked for tapeworms, just because his need for eating was so strong. Now keep in mind that my guy is only 15 months old. Perhaps a visit to the vet for a thyroid panel? worm check? I also put a stainless steel food ball in his bowl to slow him down. I also wont reward or treat him unless he takes it using the command " Nice", and he slows down a bit. It's a work in progress, but I feel your pain. truly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How is his overall condition? Is he losing weight? Have you had him checked at the vet for possibly a hyperthyroid condition? 

I would have said that the superpowered feeding was a normal golden thing - my guy drools when I pull his glucosamine soft chewy bucket out of the closet. And that's just his glucosamine! He's a lot worse when it comes to his food. Goldens are greedy little things and would eat themselves to death if you let them.

But if this is a new behavior, I'll bet there is a reason. 

Well, either that or he's finally settled in and is acting normal for him.  

Feed him seperate from the other dog. It could be he is guzzling his food faster so he can get into the other dog's food. Or he's doing a little food guarding or competition.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

As said above...it's a new thing.... so we want to get him to the vet and see if we can figure out the cause. Keep us updated!


----------

